# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  عـــــــــــــــــــــــاجل : نــــــــــــــــــاديك ينـــــــــــــــــــــاديك

## Deimos

*إنطلقت اليوم نفرة تنظيف إستاد المريخ برعاية مريخاب أون لاين وحفيدات سيدة فرح بجامعتي الأحفاد وأم درمان الإسلامية .. وتم تأجيلها ليوم الغد إبتداءً من الساعة 12 ظهراً نسبة لوجود مراقبي الإتحاد العام بالإستاد بسبب المباراة التي ستقام اليوم بالملعب ... 
وسيقوم المنبر بتوفير كل معدات وأدوات النظافة اللازمة ..
وقد تكفلنا بتنظيف صالة المدخل الرئيسية والمكاتب وغرفتي اللاعبين وخزنتي الكؤوس وغرفة الحكام والإذاعة الداخلية والمقصورة الرئيسية وذلك بالتنسيق مع حفيدات السيدة فرح بعد توزيع المهام وستقوم إدارة النادي بالتنظيف والصيانة الدورية للمدرجات وطابق شاخور والنفق المؤدي لغرف اللاعبين ...


ونحن الآن في أمس الحوجة للمريخاب للمشاركة في النفرة نسبة لضيق الوقت بحيث يجب الإنتهاء من العمل قبل مباراة السبت ...


علي من يرغب بالمشاركة في النفرة تسجيل إسمه ورقم الهاتف أو الإتصال بالأرقام التالية :
0912523021 عبد العزيز24
0912955202 بحاري


الحضور غداً الخميس الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بالإستاد المدخل الرئيسي للمقصورة ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*وللأوطان في دم كل حر يد سلفت ودين مستحق
فرض عين علي كل مريخي ان يؤدي واجبه تجاه المريخ
لكم التحية اخي عبدالعزيز وموفقين ان شاء الله
...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*حضوووووور بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وللأوطان في دم كل حر يد سلفت ودين مستحق

فرض عين علي كل مريخي ان يؤدي واجبه تجاه المريخ
لكم التحية اخي عبدالعزيز وموفقين ان شاء الله
...



لك التحايا الحبيب مرهف

ويلا معانا يامريخاب
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حضوووووور بأذن الله



 
يديك العافية يا أستاذة ما بتقصري وفي إنتظار بقية الصفوة ...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الحبيب عبد العزيز المريخ يستاهل عيونا موش بس الحضور 

********

اليوم كنت حضور حوالي الساعة 4 وشوية 

ولظروف الاستعداد للمباراة الودية لم اجدكم .

باكر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حضووووووووووووووووووور يا زعيم سجل..!!!
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* معاك معاك  في الدرب الطويل
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفقكم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الحبيب عبد العزيز المريخ يستاهل عيونا موش بس الحضور 

********

اليوم كنت حضور حوالي الساعة 4 وشوية 

ولظروف الاستعداد للمباراة الودية لم اجدكم .

باكر ان شاء الله



تسلم عيونك ياغالي ..,,.
*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلمو ياصفوة وآه لو ما كنت من ناس ديل وأهل الحارة ما أهلي
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللذين أكدوا الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز24
2- قنوان
3- البرنسيسة
4- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
5- بحاري
6- إيهاب محمد علي
7- مجد الدين شريف
8- أواب محمد
9- عمر عثمان
*

----------


## Deimos

*abdalwahab, abdelrhman, ABU AHMED, abuethar, Abumuntaha, مامون, مامون من اسلانج, acba77, مايقومابي, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, متيم المريخ, أبو اية, أبو وفاء, أبوعاقله أماسا, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, africanu, محمد مختار محمد, محمد العمده, محمد العليقي, محمد حبيب, محمد خيرى, محمد زعل, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدين, محمدطيب, مجاهد محمد الهادي, مجاهد بابكر, محي الدين طه أحمد, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1, محجوب الخير, ليونيل العجب, Aladdin, alajabalajeeb, alhaj, alhawii, alreesha, andy09, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي صميم, مريخابي شرس, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي وأفتخر, مريخابى وافتخر, مرهف, مصعب الشايقي, مصعب44, أزهري ود الخليفة, apex, asim saif, معتز سامى عز الدين, معز بوب, awadco2010, ayman akoud, aymanhassan5, aymon7, aziz4545a, azzreem, منص, موسي المريخابي, أوندى, BackrOOsh, badry, bakri2010, ام ريتا, المجذوب, المحترف, الليندي, المسلمي, المكاجر, الامين بكرى, الامين1002, الاباتشي, الاستاذ, الافريقي, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الحافظ محمدصالح, الجيلي شاور محمد, الجراح, الجرافى كومر, الدسكو, الدولي الاحمر, الحوشابي, الدكتور المريخابي, الصادق هبانى, الشائب, السيد, الســـكاب, الزول, السنيور, العربي, العشيبابى, الغسينابي, الفاتح الياباني, الفاتح نجمه, الفهدالاحمر, الفكي مكي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النجم السامق, النجم الساطع, النسر الأحمر, النسر2, الطاهر هواري, اب ظرف, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم عبدالرحيم, ابو حمانى, ابو شهد, ابواخلاص, ابوايلاف, ابوحازم, ابوعبير, احمد الدباسي, احمد الحبر, احمد جبريل, احمد عثمان, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, ايداهور22, ادروب, ارخبيل, اسماعيل, اصحاب السياده, comndan, انا المريخ, انا التاريخ, اواب محمد, انيسكو, dawzna, dr_nashat, بلياردو, Ehab M. Ali*, تينا, بدوري, ترطيبة, بركية, ezoo2t, توتا توتا, بكري الخواضfarandakas, franky, hamdi73, hishamkh11, د.ابوبكر, جمال البشير, جلال القوز, جمال بلل, جلابي, حمزه احمد الماحى, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد سيد, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, ياسر قمر الدين, حافظ النور, حبيب النجمة, حيدر, حريري, حسين يوسف, حسن بشير, حسكو, جعفر بابكر, جواندي*, يوسف سالم, jafaros, kakoool, kramahmad, makkawi, mawia eriba, Menefi, meriekhabygidan, minoalmer5, mohammedlglg, mohammed_h_o, monzir ana, mozamel1, Mr.Kdrook, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, nazaros, رياض عباس بخيت, Nouryal77, رشووود, obada, ستيفن وورغو, شيبا, سجيل !, صديق, صخر, سيطره, omer_mairno, شعاع النجوم, شوشتا, زقزاق, سكرجي, Red Arena, red dragon, RED PLANET, reddish, redstar, saif1, Shihab Karrar, tiger, tilal2005, علم الدين عكاشة, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عماد عوض عقيد, عمادالدين طه, علي مريخابي, عمده, عمر صالح, عمرعثمان, عادل, عاشق الصفوة, عاشق العرضة جنوب, عاشقة النيل, غاندي, عاطف عوض, عباس التنقر, عبد الحميد كسمبر, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالله كمال, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عجباوى, عجبكو(ميسي), غربه, عزيز عرديب, غندور, عوض الزين, yassirali66, yousif, zikoo2010, zoal, همس الشوق, إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم, هيثم مبارك, هيثم صديق, إيداهور فقيد الرياضة, إيهاب مكي, هشام احمد الفاضلابى, ولد ام در, وليد المريخابى, نميري شلبي, نادرالداني, ود أحمر, ود الملك, ود المايقوما, ود الباقر, ود البقعة, ود الحلة, ود العباس بورتبيل, ود فيرجينيا, ود كيلا, نجمة السعد77, ودالشرق, ودالعاص, ودحمدون, وجدي, ودحسن, ندوري4455, وش الرجال, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي, نهاد عثمان, نور البلد, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, قنوان, كدكول, كورموج, كورينا, كورنجى

إيد علي إيد تجدع بعيد
*

----------


## ودحسن

*ربنا  يوفقكم باذن الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*موفقين باذن الله 
حضور معكم بقلوبنا والدعوات الصالحات لكم ان شاء الله ،،، 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*نرفع نرفع التمام .. اسد مدنى
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*فقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 


معكم من على البعد بقلوبنا 


بعد المسافه حال دون حضورنا
*

----------


## مرهف

*في الطريق اليكم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*بدأ شباب أون لاين بالتجمع في الإستاد ونحن في الطريق لشراء المستلزمات
في إنتظار بقية الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*كنت سأكون سعيد لو كنت حاضرا 
لكن ظروف العمل 
وفقكم الله اخوتي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*موفقين يارب 
ربنا معكم معيناً وسنداً
...

*

----------


## وش الرجال

*بالتوفيق يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ربنا يوفقكم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

المريخ عالم جميل
*

----------


## الشمباتى

*بالتوفيق يا شباب وليتنا كنا حضووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*معكم بقلوبنا و كل أحاسيسنا . . . الصفوة بالداخل لن يقصروا



                                            فووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياشباب اون لاين كنت قايلاكم اسطورة لكن طلعتو......... وكبيييره كمان
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بحمدالله تم تنفيذ المشروع.. بحضور كل من
د.قنوان...البرنسيسه...عبد العزيز24...اواب محمد وصديقه... مجدالدين الشريف(على حين غفله)...افريكانو...ايهاب محمد على..وحفيدات السيده فرح
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*غدا بأذن الله توجد نفرة اخرى عند الواحده ظهرا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله تم تنفيذ 80% من حجم العمل بواسطة شباب أون لاين وحفيدات السيدة فرح وقمنا بالإستعانة بعمالة خارجية للأعمال الصعبة وتم الإنتهاء من الصالة الرئيسية وجزء كبير من المكاتب وغرف اللاعبين والمقصورة الرئيسية والخزنتين
وغدا بإذن الله سيتم إكمال ماتبقي من العمل

سأترككم مع بعض الصور لغرف اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*بارك الله فيكم وتاني نفس السؤال متين ووين

يا عبد العزيز رسل لي رقمك علي الخاص 

*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*يـــــــا ريت لو كنته في ارض الوطن
عشــــان اكوون من المشاركين في 
نظافه الرد كاستل لا انا متاكد 
انو الصفوه ما حايخذلوك اخي الكريم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







والله يا كسلاوى بالغت!!! كلين يا زووووول
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*بسم الله والحمد لله على قدر ، نساله تعالى أن يعيننا على ما فيه الخير لكل أمة المريخ ، ونسأله تعالى أن يتقبل منكم صنيع عملكم ، بقدورنا أن نشارككم بالرأي هذا هو المتاح ، لأن الماسفة تباعد بيننا جسدا وإنما القلب معكم يهتف لكل عمل جميل يوصل إلى الرفعة المرجوة . سدد الله خطاكم .
*

----------


## alhawii

*والله لو عرفنا بدرى كان قطعنا تذكره وجينا بس أمريكا بعيده 
ربنا يساعدكم وما بتقصروا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيكم 
الله يكون في العون

*

----------


## ذاد الخلا

*إن شاء الله حضووووووووووووووووووووووور و للمريخ فى دم كل الصفوة يد سلفت ودين مستحققققققققق
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هوووووووووووووى ياناس 
دايرين نفره تانيه شديد 
البلد خربانها ارحكم اسرعوا

*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*نحن معاكم بس دوام العمل عبادة !!! بالتوفيق انشاءالله
*

----------

